# Samstagstour Kuhberg Badkreuznach Treffpunkt Spielplatz



## Stefan1602 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
wer hat Lust Samtag nachmittags auf dem Kuhberg dabei zu sein?!
Wir sind bis jetzt zwischen 2 und 6 Leuten.
Treffpunkt ist meistens zwischen halb und viertel vor drei am Spielplatz oben auf dem Kuhberg.
Diesen Samstag starten wir um viertel vor drei.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ChrisK (11. Januar 2009)

Hätte da schon interessen. Muss zwar ab und zu dann arbeiten, versuche es aber mal. Ich denke Du meinst den Spielplatz Trimm-Dich-Pfad. Ist 14.30 Uhr die Regel oder wechselt Ihr die Uhrzeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (12. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich meine den Spielplatz oben am Hochseilgarten, oder das was vom Spielplatz noch übrig geblieben ist. 
zwischen 14:30 und 14:45 ist die Regel.


----------



## ChrisK (13. Januar 2009)

Mal schaun, vielleicht schaffe ich es am Samstag, muss morgens noch ein bisschen arbeiten. War heute unterwegs und es ist derzeit alles gut zu befahren.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## mrmonarr (14. Januar 2009)

Falls sich meine Erkältung bis dahin wieder gelegt hat, bin ich auch gern dabei! 

Grüße Flo


----------



## ChrisK (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe Ihr seid keine CC-Rennfahrer? Bergauf mag ich es eher gemäßigt, bergab fahre ich alles mit.


----------



## Stefan1602 (14. Januar 2009)

Wir fahren genmütlich den Berg hoch...beim Runterfahren wird alles rausgeholt!!!


----------



## ChrisK (17. Januar 2009)

Hoffe das Wetter hält halbwegs. Eben wars nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Stefan1602 (17. Januar 2009)

sicher sicher, das wird's!!!!


----------



## ChrisK (17. Januar 2009)

Sorry, war leider nicht da. Mir gings im Laufe des Morgens immer beschissener und jetzt habe ich eine dicke Erkältung. Hoffe ich schaffe es demnächst mal, allerdings klappts die nächsten beiden Samstage bei mir nicht (arbeiten).
Vielleicht können wir auch so mal fahren gehen. Hast Du unter der Woche Zeit (ggf. auch vormittags?)
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Stefan1602 (21. Januar 2009)

Das Wetter war am Samstag zwischendurch auch sehr bescheiden, hat schön gepisst...
Unter der Woche ist bei mir nur gegen abend was möglich Montags und Donnerstag geht leider gar nix. 
Ab Samstag bin ich dann erst mal für ne Woche auf Brettern unterwegs...
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (31. Januar 2009)

Servus,
Bin wieder im Lande, nächsten Samstag hab ich Zeit und Lust den Kuhberg zu rocken!!.
Ist jemand dabei?!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ChrisK (31. Januar 2009)

Nächsten Samstag hätte ich nur vormittags Zeit (10 - 13). Daher dann wahrscheinlich leider nicht. 
Gruß Christian


----------



## Stefan1602 (31. Januar 2009)

Was wäre denn mit Sonntag nächste Woche?!


----------



## ChrisK (31. Januar 2009)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn mit Sonntag nächste Woche?!



Da könnte ich wahrscheinlich nachmittags. Morgens schlafe ich noch aus (Nachtdienst).


----------



## Biker 93 (2. Februar 2009)

ich könnte auch.aber auch wahrscheinlich nur sonntags.kann aber noch ma bescheit sagen.


----------



## ChrisK (2. Februar 2009)

Wollen wir mal Sonntag, 14.00 Uhr auf dem Spielplatz ausmachen?
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (3. Februar 2009)

Ja 14 Uhr passt auch bei mir.
Halten wir das fest...


----------



## behhni (4. Februar 2009)

hehe... so stefan... ich bin online! ;-)
samstag gehts wieder ab...!!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (4. Februar 2009)

ja Samstag und Sonntag!!!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (11. Februar 2009)

Sonntag hat Spass gemacht,
wäre diesen Samstag oder auch Sonntag wieder dabei.
Hoffe das Wetter hält sich oder wird noch besser als heute.


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. Februar 2009)

Wär auch wieder dabei, wenn ich euch net zu langsam bin!


----------



## Biker 93 (11. Februar 2009)

ich bin auch wieder dabei, samstag kann ich auf jeden fall.sonntag kann ich ja noch ma bescheit sagen.


----------



## ChrisK (11. Februar 2009)

RICHTIG - mir hats auch Spaß gemacht. Hoffe dass ich am Samstag dabei sein kann, weiß es noch nicht sicher.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Stefan1602 (13. Februar 2009)

Zu welcher Zeit treffen wir uns?!
14:45Uhr wäre bei mir ideal, frühestens 14:15Uhr.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Februar 2009)

14:45Uhr würde mir besser passen!


----------



## smutje74 (13. Februar 2009)

Schade ich wäre gerne mitgekommen am Samstag, aber ich muß wegen dem komischen Valentinstag mein Mann stehen 
Sonntags hätte ich noch Zeit, wenn jemand Lust auf ne Tour hat.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisK (13. Februar 2009)

Bin leider nicht dabei. 
GRuß
Christian


----------



## behhni (13. Februar 2009)

14:45 perfekt, wie immer! ;-)


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. Februar 2009)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Schade ich wäre gerne mitgekommen am Samstag, aber ich muß wegen dem komischen Valentinstag mein Mann stehen
> Sonntags hätte ich noch Zeit, wenn jemand Lust auf ne Tour hat.
> 
> Gruß



HAHA! ein Opfer dieser komischen Marketingerfindung!


----------



## Biker 93 (15. Februar 2009)

kann leider heute nicht mitfahren...................


----------



## Stefan1602 (16. Februar 2009)

fährt jemand an Fassenacht? oder wird da nur gefeiert?


----------



## ChrisK (16. Februar 2009)

Donnerstagmittag hab ich recht viel Zeit und wollte ne etwas größere Rund fahren (wenns wetter nicht so ist wie heute)
Vielleicht Samstagmittag oder Sonntagmorgen.


----------



## vest (19. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute, ich fahr auch immer mal im Kreuznacher Wald. Ich wollt mal wissen, ob Ihr dort auch Touren fahrt, oder Ihr nur die Berge runter  "hackt" ?
Hab bisher immer Touren gemacht (Kuhberg, Lemberg, Rotenfels, Gans usw.) und würd mich über nochn bissl Gesellschaft freuen.

Gruß, Steve


----------



## Stefan1602 (19. Februar 2009)

Heute Mittag klappt bei mir leider nicht, muss arbeiten...
Hätte am Sonntag eventuell Zeit, und dann Montag-Mittwoch. 
Ansonsten halt nächstes Wochenende wieder.


----------



## cornholio_83 (19. Februar 2009)

Sonntag is gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (19. Februar 2009)

oder dienstag hätte ich auch zeit.......


----------



## Stefan1602 (21. Februar 2009)

sonntag nachmittag?! so gegen 14 Uhr?!
Dienstag können wir gerne auch fahren....


----------



## Biker 93 (21. Februar 2009)

sonntag kann ich nicht.bin in mainz.dienstag können wir ma fahren.


----------



## cornholio_83 (21. Februar 2009)

Sonntag bin ich dabei!


----------



## Stefan1602 (21. Februar 2009)

okay, 14uhr....bis denn


----------



## vest (22. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute,

Fahrt Ihr Heute trotz des Wetters?Würd mich Euch anschließen wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (22. Februar 2009)

ja das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht...bin eh schon krank, von daher wärs für mich besser nicht zu fahren


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich fahr au jeden  fall!


----------



## vest (22. Februar 2009)

Alles klar, ich komm mit.Ist das der Parkplatz an dem Hochseilgarten?


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Februar 2009)

Jo!


----------



## vest (22. Februar 2009)

Okay!Dann bis 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht auch net es hat gerade angefangen zu regnen!


----------



## ChrisK (22. Februar 2009)

Wer will wann und wo am Dienstag fahren gehen?
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Stefan1602 (23. Februar 2009)

ich wäre am Dienstag ab 5 bzw. viertel nach 5 dabei...könnte man schön in die Nacht hineinfahren...


----------



## ChrisK (23. Februar 2009)

es hat nicht zufällig einer morgen früh um 09.30 Uhr Lust? Wobei ich beim derzeitigen Wetter lieber Indoorsport mache, wenns so bleibt.


----------



## Biker 93 (23. Februar 2009)

dienstag abend wäre schon ganz cool...hätte ich auch lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (24. Februar 2009)

dann würd ich sagen machen wir das!!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
das Wetter am Wochenende ist sehr vielversprechend, das muss ausgenutzt werden...Wer wäre Samstagnachmittag so gegen 14:30 bzw. 15:00 dabei?!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## cornholio_83 (26. Februar 2009)

Um 15 Uhr bin ich dabei!


----------



## Biker 93 (26. Februar 2009)

ich könnte sonntags..
samstags habe ich handball un so.......


----------



## Stefan1602 (27. Februar 2009)

Sonntags ist bei mir schlecht, meine Schwester hat Geburtstag.
Samstag 15:00 geht klar.


----------



## Stefan1602 (4. März 2009)

Servus,

war hat am kommenden Wochenende Sonntags Zeit? Samstag kann ich leider nicht, da wir zusammen mit der Band "Underdog" ihr 15 jähriges Bestehen feiern.
Zeitvorschlag: 15Uhr?! 

Gruß


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. März 2009)

Dabei!


----------



## vest (7. März 2009)

Ich würde auch gern mal mitkommen, falls die Runde nicht wieder kurzfristig wegen Regen abgesagt wird. 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Stefan1602 (8. März 2009)

bin grad nach hause gekommen....geschlafen hab ich noch nicht.
bin zwar vom alkohol nicht geschädigt, aber mir fehlt jede menge schlaf. tut mir leid, aber ich muss leider absagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (13. März 2009)

Samstag 14:45Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hochseilgarten.
Die Temperaturen sollen auf 15°C klettern


----------



## Biker 93 (13. März 2009)

kann leider nicht habe das ganze wochenende handball und war auch die ganze woche nicht daheim.vielleicht nächtes wochenende ma wieder..... vielleicht auch mit nim neuen bike.......


----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. März 2009)

Hätte morgen jemand Bock auf Shutteln? 
Mein Bus ist eh dreckig... 
Der Kai hätte bestimmt auch Laune, dann fehelen nur noch zwei (MIT Führerschein).


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. März 2009)

Bin dabei egal ob Tour o. Shutteln! Treffpunkt bleibt Kuhberg?


----------



## Biker 93 (14. März 2009)

mein spiel ist ausgefallen... wann noch ein platz frei wäre für mich würde ich auch gerne mitfahren habe aber keinen führerschein und ich weis noch nicht ob mich jemand mit hoch nehmen könnte.also wenn einer über winzenheim fährt könnte er mir ja bescheit sagen..wenn nicht müsste es auch so gehen..


----------



## poo-cocktail (14. März 2009)

leute ohne führerschein sind beim shutteln nur schnorrer! 
bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (14. März 2009)

tut mir ja leid aber bin erst 15..


----------



## Stefan1602 (14. März 2009)

Geile Runde heute!!!!


----------



## ChrisK (20. März 2009)

Sehr kurzfristig:
Hat heute mittag jemand Zeit? So gegen 15 Uhr?
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Biker 93 (20. März 2009)

wir könnten morgen fahren.......wenn einer lust hat........


----------



## Kent Keener (20. März 2009)

Hi!

Ich war als Binger noch nie rund um meine schöne Geburtsstadt Kreuznach biken. 

Ich wäre morgen zum ersten Mal dabei. 

Wie lange fahrt ihr denn so ungefähr?


----------



## ChrisK (20. März 2009)

muss morgen leider arbeiten. Hat jemand von 06.00 - 08.00 Uhr Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Kent Keener (20. März 2009)

morgens??


----------



## ChrisK (20. März 2009)

ja, dann bin ich rechtzeitig zum Frühstück wieder daheim.


----------



## Kent Keener (20. März 2009)

sorry, so früh bin ich nicht am Start...


----------



## Biker 93 (20. März 2009)

ich will morgen auch fahren........halt nicht ganz so früh so gegen 3..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (21. März 2009)

ich komme heute nicht hoch........


----------



## Stefan1602 (26. März 2009)

Diesen Samstag treffen wir uns ab 14Uhr in Mainz am Zollhafen, Halle 5.

Gruß


----------



## ChrisK (26. März 2009)

Will auch hinkommen (mein Großer ist so begeistert von NWD9 und will auch fliegende Räder sehen ). Jetzt muss ich nur noch Mama davon überzeugen.


----------



## Biker 93 (27. März 2009)

ich bin auch da........


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. März 2009)

Dabei!


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. April 2009)

Wollt mal fragen ob jemand Interesse hat nächstes Wochenende nach Winterberg zu fahren? Hab gelesen das der Park ab dem 10.4 wieder geöffnet hat, sofern das Wetter hält!


----------



## Stefan1602 (2. April 2009)

damit kommst du jetzt?! ich fahre nochmal in den Schnee an dem Wochenende...
was ist mit Samstag diese Woche?! Wieder mal ne Runde auf dem Kuhberg???


----------



## smutje74 (2. April 2009)

10.4. --> schlecht.... Frankreich, Frankreich.  

Aber danach das WE hab ich Zeit. Man könnt auch nach Boppard gurken?

Gruß
de Urlaubär


----------



## cornholio_83 (2. April 2009)

Diese Woche Sa. geht klar! Uhrzeit 14Uhr!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (2. April 2009)

Ja 14 Uhr passt bestens...
Boppard am Wochenende nach Ostern??? Wunnerbar


----------



## Biker 93 (2. April 2009)

Boppart wäre ich auch dabei.dieses Wochenende bin ich aber weg.


----------



## cornholio_83 (11. April 2009)

Wie siehts heute mittag aus?


----------



## Biker 93 (13. April 2009)

ich war heute morgen fahren


----------



## ChrisK (14. April 2009)

jemand heute mittag lust, gehe gegen 14.30 radeln. Tour über Gans, Lemberg und Rotenfels. 
Treffpunkt gegen 14.30 Uhr am Spielplatz Herlesweiden (Rheinstraße in KH). S.a. Fahrgemeinschaften.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Stefan1602 (14. April 2009)

Servus, bin wieder im Lande.
Der Schnee war gut die Weizen besser und das Wetter überragend.
Samstag würde ich gern fahren. Würd mich freuen wenn ein paar mitfahren würden...
Treffpunkt wie immer Zeitpunkt gern schon vor zwei Uhr....

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (17. April 2009)

ich wäre dabei......


----------



## Stefan1602 (18. April 2009)

sieht eher schlecht aus heute bei dem Wetter...wenn morgen das Wetter besser ist fahr ich.


----------



## Biker 93 (20. April 2009)

ich wäre ja samstag gefahren weil ich sonntag keine zeit hatte.können ja ma nächste wochenende gucken oder in der woche........


----------



## Stefan1602 (24. April 2009)

Samstag 14 Uhr oben am Spielplatz.... Ist jemand dabei?
Gruß


----------



## Biker 93 (25. April 2009)

habe heute handball........


----------



## Biker 93 (8. Mai 2009)

hat morgen jemand lust zu fahren ???


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. Mai 2009)

Wär dabei!


----------



## Biker 93 (9. Mai 2009)

wenn heute sonst keiner dabei ist las halt morgen ma fahren gehen so gegen 3......


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. Mai 2009)

jo!


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. Mai 2009)

mhm...vielleicht bin ich auch dabei, wenn ich mich irgendwie daheim wegmogeln kann...abber des rad is immer noch net gebutzt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (10. Mai 2009)

ich wäre dabei...können auch erst so gegen 3 halb 4 fahren oder so.............


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Mai 2009)

Sagt rechtzeitig bescheid wenn u. wann ihr fahrt!


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. Mai 2009)

okay....sage mer drei Uhr????
Bis später


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Mai 2009)

Alles klar!


----------



## Biker 93 (10. Mai 2009)

ich komme auch mit........


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. Mai 2009)

YO Mädels, bock auf ne runde Singletrail-Shutteln?
Wir könnten ja mal so wieder das ganze Programm runterspulen 
ich denk da so 5-10 Abfahrten und das ganze bei dem geilen Wetter! 
tel vom marci oder mir sollte ja dem ein oder anderen bekannt sein ....

ansonsten 1400 Kuhberg....


----------



## Stefan1602 (16. Mai 2009)

Am S-T-A-R-T!!!!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (26. Mai 2009)

Servus, 

plant jemand für morgen Abend ne Rund zu fahren???


Gruß Stefan


----------



## cornholio_83 (26. Mai 2009)

Morgen 19Uhr Kuhberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (26. Mai 2009)

Da wäre ich bei trockenem Wetter auch dabei!


----------



## poo-cocktail (28. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht denn die Wochenendplanung aus? 
fallen ja schonmal paar leute verletzungsbedingt und urlaubsbedinbgt aus.


----------



## Stefan1602 (2. Juni 2009)

moinsen,
wochenende war bei mir Zelten angesagt...am Donnerstag gehts auf Rock am Ring.


----------



## Biker 93 (2. Juni 2009)

ich war am wochenende auch zelten........hätte aber lust dieses wochenende oder auch mal morgen zu fahren...


----------



## poo-cocktail (2. Juni 2009)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> wochenende war bei mir Zelten angesagt...am Donnerstag gehts auf Rock am Ring.



Ich auch!


----------



## Stefan1602 (2. Juni 2009)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Ich auch!


 
man sieht sich
auf welchem platz seid ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Juni 2009)

Fehlen zwar ein paar Leute, wollt aber trotzdem mal fragen wer am Samstag dabei wär!


----------



## Biker 93 (6. Juni 2009)

ich wäre schon dabei. aber müssen ma mit dem wetter gucken. könnten ja auch schon in bisschen früher fahren. müsste schon um 5 wieder daheim sein.


----------



## krassdruff (7. Juni 2009)

Tachsche!

So ich will mei Meenzer Naas ach emo hier ins Forum stecke 

Gibts irgendwelche Vorhaben am kommenden langen Wocheend???

Ich ätt mol widder Luschd auf Bopppard..!

Ansonsten, gemäß dem obigen Betreff, bin ich natürlich auch bei ner
LocalTour dabei!

greez
chris


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. Juni 2009)

Bikepark können wir ja nochmal Telefonieren,wenn net fahren wir auf jeden Fall am SA. auf em Kuhberg!


----------



## Biker 93 (8. Juni 2009)

ich wäre auch dabei.egal wo es hingeht.


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts denn sonst so die Woche aus? Do Fr?


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs morgen 19Uhr!


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Juni 2009)

Dabei! Hoffentlich hält das wetter dann mal....


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. Juni 2009)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Dabei! Hoffentlich hält das wetter dann mal....


Klar, wenn wir fahren wollen!


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich kann heute leider nicht...morgen kann ich....kagge!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (10. Juni 2009)

Treffpunkt schon um 18:00!


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. Juni 2009)

juhuuuuuuuuu ich kann


----------



## cornholio_83 (12. Juni 2009)

Wie siehts mit morgen aus?


----------



## krassdruff (12. Juni 2009)

Servus,
um 14 Uhr wär ich dabei.

Boppard oder sonstige wilde Gebiete sind für mich tabu,
hab die Tage nämlich mal mit dem Gesicht gebremst...

greez
chris


----------



## cornholio_83 (12. Juni 2009)

14Uhr is gut!


----------



## Biker 93 (13. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch dabei........


----------



## smutje74 (13. Juni 2009)

Scheint ja momentan so en fallsucht Virus die Runde zu machen...
Gute Besserung


----------



## cornholio_83 (18. Juni 2009)

Was geht am Samstag?


----------



## krassdruff (19. Juni 2009)

...so einiges.
Lust hätt ich, Zeit ich - allerdings hier die Frage:
Wärs möglich ne Stunde früher zu starten???
Also gegen 13.00 Uhr!
Bei mir überschlagen sich nämlich hinten raus(zeitlich gesehen)
die Vorhaben 

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (19. Juni 2009)

Also an mir solls mit der Zeit nicht hängen!
13Uhr Kuhberg!


----------



## krassdruff (20. Juni 2009)

Super! Sieht so aus als könnt ich die Zeit selbst auch einhalten 

...und wir scheinen wieder eine übersichtliche Riesengruppe von 2 Personen zu werden, oder

bis gleich denn


----------



## cornholio_83 (20. Juni 2009)

Nächste Woche werden es wieder mehr!


----------



## krassdruff (20. Juni 2009)

I hope so.

Denken wir an dieser Stelle an unseren Dr.House der beim Zeittraining
fürn DH Weltcup schwer gestürzt ist und den Fahrbahnbelag beschädigt hat;
Gute Besserung!
Und Mr. X-treme der die Tage wohl von seiner Kanada-Exkursion zurückkommen wird->Bin auf die G`schichten gespannt-
nach 3 Wochen Whistlerwirds ja einiges zu erzählen geben.

So ich pack und dann zack!


----------



## smutje74 (21. Juni 2009)

Danke, danke, Dr.Cox.
Und lass die Schwesterschaft nicht zu kurz kommen in meiner Abwesenheit. 

Gruß


----------



## 7 Zwerge (21. Juni 2009)

krassdruff schrieb:


> I hope so.
> 
> Denken wir an dieser Stelle an unseren Dr.House der beim Zeittraining
> fürn DH Weltcup schwer gestürzt ist und den Fahrbahnbelag beschädigt hat;
> ...



Whistler ist so asozial überteuert --> die Kohle spare ich mir dann lieber für den August Stichwort Schweiz/Frankreich  Ich sage nur, ein Bällchen Eis 3,50 CAD bzw. ~2,30 Euro. Aber was die da an North Shore Trails haben, ist schon der Hammer 
Da habe ich mal ein paar Bildchen von einem Trail gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (23. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute,

Southside Festival war sehr geil...bin ab sofort wieder am Start. 
Leider hasts heute bei mir net geklappt.

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Samstag?!?!?!?!
14 Uhr?!

Gruß


----------



## krassdruff (24. Juni 2009)

Moinsen,

wenn ich nix gegenteiliges mehr behaupte bin ich auch da(bei)

greez


----------



## 7 Zwerge (25. Juni 2009)

Wie wäre es denn (trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt) mit einer Bikepark-Unternehmung? Auf vielfachen Wunsch eines Einzelnen war der Sonntag im Gespräch.


----------



## Stefan1602 (25. Juni 2009)

Sonntag ist auch okay...

@poo_cocktail: die Buchsen sind bis dahin fertig


----------



## poo-cocktail (25. Juni 2009)

Juhu! 
Bikepark Sonntag!


----------



## Stefan1602 (26. Juni 2009)

ich kann nur am Sonntag...


----------



## krassdruff (26. Juni 2009)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie???

Da kommt die Prominenz aus Meenz angereist und keine Sau ist da oder was,
na gut, mach ich halt ne "Alt Herren Single Tour" 
Bikepark is nix für mich, hab am Sonntag schon was vor - Erkundungstour
auf der Eebschen Seite des Rheins und außerdem is nächste Woche
Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegaaaaaaaaaaaaavalanche!!!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (27. Juni 2009)

bin heute zwischen 14:00 und 14:30 auf dem Kuhberg am bekannten Treffpunkt ;-)


----------



## krassdruff (27. Juni 2009)

Freut mich!
Was ist mit "cornholio_83"?
Ist der verletzt oder in Canada? Andere Entschuldigungen werden hier nicht akzeptiert

bis später


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Juni 2009)

De Kombi is eweil net do, muß mer überleje ob ich dann mim Rad hochgefahre komm!
Am Sunndach bin ich uf jede fall debei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (27. Juni 2009)

ich kann heute  nicht.......


----------



## krassdruff (27. Juni 2009)

Hm,
vom Wetterdienst is ne Unwetterwarnung mit Blitz&Donner&so rausgegeben worden.
Versteht sich ja von selbst, daß ich dann nicht da bin.
Will mit meinem Rahmen ja kein Bleigießevent veranstalten,
wenn der Blitz einschlägt

Fahr jetz aber los und bin dann eh bei Eltern in der Gegend-
also Petrus, schnür dein Wolkenpaket und zieh ab,
wir wollen radeln!!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (30. Juni 2009)

Samstag 13 Uhr Treffpunkt Kuhberg, anschließendes Treffen auf dem RlP-Tag?!
18Uhr Bobbin' B!!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. Juli 2009)

Am Start!


----------



## krassdruff (2. Juli 2009)

Moin Jungs,
für die Tour muß ich leider passen,
wir müssen noch MEGAviel einkaufen,
für nächste Woche,
aber abends (gegen halb 8 oder so) bei Boppin B.
sind wir am Start

so long
chris


----------



## Biker 93 (4. Juli 2009)

ich habe heute handball. aber morgen könnten wir fahren.


----------



## cornholio_83 (4. Juli 2009)

So biken is erledigt un jetz is partyyyyyy!


----------



## Stefan1602 (7. Juli 2009)

die Feierei war seeeehr guuuuut
bereit zu neuen Schandtaten...Boppard am Samstag??? oder Kuhberg...ich will Antworten!!! ;-)


----------



## 7 Zwerge (7. Juli 2009)

Auf Boppard hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust. Vielleicht nimmt der Kai ja seinen Bus zum Shutteln mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (9. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch dabei.................


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Juli 2009)

Schnorrer nehmen wir aus prinzip schonmal garnicht mit!  ...vielleicht kommt ja der bagger am samstag.


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. Juli 2009)

Uhrzeit?! 
Ich bin für vormittags losfahren....muss um fünf schon wieder daheim sein.


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Juli 2009)

Sag ne Uhrzeit! Bin dabei!


----------



## Biker 93 (10. Juli 2009)

was wollt ihr denn überhaupt jetzt machen........


----------



## 7 Zwerge (10. Juli 2009)

Biker 93 schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn überhaupt jetzt machen........




Bagger fahren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (11. Juli 2009)

12 Uhr nach Boppard?!


----------



## Biker 93 (11. Juli 2009)

ich komme dann auch bauen


----------



## Biker 93 (19. Juli 2009)

hat heute einer lust ne runde zu fahren?????


----------



## 7 Zwerge (19. Juli 2009)

Sind so gegen halb drei an den Dirts.


----------



## Biker 93 (19. Juli 2009)

ich komme dann ma vorbei so gegen 3


----------



## 7 Zwerge (22. Juli 2009)

Aloha,

wie sieht denn bei den Herrschaften die Wochenendplanung aus?
Samstags shutteln und Sonntags evtl nach Boppard?


----------



## cornholio_83 (23. Juli 2009)

Samstag bin ich dabei! So ab 12Uhr wär mir sehr recht!?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (24. Juli 2009)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich dabei! So ab 12Uhr wär mir sehr recht!?



Also den Rithe Martin habe ich mal für 12 Uhr bei mir bestellt. Wir werden dann so gegen halb eins oben sein. Kommt der Stefan auch mit--> ein Platz wäre ja noch frei. Was ist denn mit unserem Handball-Star?


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. Juli 2009)

De Stefan hat Schoppefest!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (24. Juli 2009)

Einen vierten Mann (Frau) werden wir schon auftreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (24. Juli 2009)

du meinst doch nicht etwa den Handballstar AKA Schnorro der Shuttelschnorrer


----------



## 7 Zwerge (24. Juli 2009)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> du meinst doch nicht etwa den Handballstar AKA Schnorro der Shuttelschnorrer



Die Lena hat morgen nicht zufällig Lust deinen Shuttelgutschein einzulösen


----------



## smutje74 (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn alles gut verläuft und ich am Mittwoch die Erlaubnis vom Arzt bekomme, Auto zu fahren. Kann ich euch am nächsten WE shutteln.


----------



## Biker 93 (27. Juli 2009)

ich kann am mitwoch doch nicht habe ma wieder handball. wir könnten ja schon morgen fahren???????


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Juli 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Biker 93 (27. Juli 2009)

wann sollen wir den fahren.......ich könnte schon ab 3!!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. Juli 2009)

17.30 an der Kreisverwaltung!?


----------



## Biker 93 (28. Juli 2009)

wer kommt alles mit......


----------



## Stefan1602 (14. August 2009)

Servus leute bin wieder aus Norwegen zurück...fährt morgen wer?!
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (14. August 2009)

ich würde mitfahren.....ich rufe dich wenn wir fahren vorher noch ma an weil ich morgens noch bei einem Triathlon mitmache und ma gucken ob ich danach überhaupt noch kann


----------



## Biker 93 (15. August 2009)

ich kann heute kein fahrrad mehr fahren.........


----------



## Kaljakop (25. August 2009)

Hey Leute,

wie sieht es denn aus? Trefft ihr euch noch Samstags aufm Kuhberg?
Wäre demnächst auch mal dabei.

Gruß Kaljakop.


----------



## Stefan1602 (26. August 2009)

wäre am Samstag am Start. viertel vor drei?!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (26. August 2009)

Gude,

wie sieht es denn mit einem Bikepark-Besuch am Wochnende aus?


----------



## Stefan1602 (26. August 2009)

ich henn wirrer mol schul am Samtag morgen. 
Sonntags würde eventuell klappen bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (26. August 2009)

Ersatzteile für mein Rad kommen erst nächste Woche!


----------



## Stefan1602 (28. August 2009)

noch jemand dabei am Samstag?


----------



## poo-cocktail (28. August 2009)

joa denk schon.


----------



## Biker 93 (28. August 2009)

ne...geht leider nicht. habe in handballturnier!!!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (28. August 2009)

Am Start!


----------



## Kaljakop (28. August 2009)

Mist, 

habe heute erfahren, dass ich morgen arbeiten muss. Sorry Leute. Vielleicht bin ich übernächste Woche dabei. Nächste kann ich auch nicht. :-(


----------



## cornholio_83 (29. August 2009)

Wann fahren wir?


----------



## Stefan1602 (29. August 2009)

halb drei Kreisverwaltung, Salinenstraße!!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (29. August 2009)

14.30 Uhr Kreisverwaltung!


----------



## krassdruff (1. September 2009)

Jaaaa, mer saaan mim Raadel daaa!!!

Wie schauts denn am kommenden Sonntag aus?
Do wär ich mol widder do!
Zeit hätt ich unn Luschd aach!
Ich weff ehnfach mol 14.00 Uhr Q-Bersch uff de Bildscherm!

greez de Meenzer aus Bavaria(scheene Berge hats hier!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. September 2009)

Ich hätte ja mal wieder Lust auf Wildbad!


----------



## Stefan1602 (1. September 2009)

miiiiiiiiiiiiiiir henn kerb....do is net viel mit Radl'n.


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. September 2009)

Sonntag is kein Problem! Wildbad wenn mein Rad bis dahin wieder Fit ist!


----------



## krassdruff (2. September 2009)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Sonntag is kein Problem! Wildbad wenn mein Rad bis dahin wieder Fit ist!



Hinter den 7 Bergen bei den 7 ZWergen wird gemunkelt,
daß des Radl nicht durch fahrerischen Einsatz defektiert wurde?!

Glaub das Wetter wird am WE in Bad Wildbad nicht so pralle,
am 13.09. kann ja mal Wildbad angeschlagen werden...
und kommenden Sonntag ne heimatliche Rundschautour mit anschließendem
Weizenverzehr aufm Kuhberg->Naaaa, läuft euch das Wasser schon im Mund zusammen???


----------



## cornholio_83 (2. September 2009)

Wildbad geht das wetter am sonntag! Un in Lac Blanc is das ganze Wochenende gutes Wetter!


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. September 2009)

Ersatzteile sind da! Bin bei allem dabei!


----------



## cornholio_83 (6. September 2009)

Würd sagen halb drei aufm Kuhberg!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (6. September 2009)

Yo Mädelz, *fette* Runde heute. 
Der Bus fährt am Sonntag nach Wildbad --> Sitzplätze können jetzt schon vorgebucht werden

PS: Der Federweißer zeigt schon Wirkung!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (6. September 2009)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krassdruff (7. September 2009)

Ich reserviere
zunächst ohne Anzahlung

Will auf jeden Fall mit
muß das alles zeittechnisch noch 
arrangieren und optimieren...

Nach der Weinprobe samstags werd ich ja wieder etwas furchtloser
unterwegs sein, den Zustand muß man ausnutzen

Ich laß noma rechtzeitig von mir hören!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (7. September 2009)

krassdruff schrieb:


> Ich reserviere
> zunächst ohne Anzahlung
> 
> Will auf jeden Fall mit
> ...



Wegen *Dir *wurde ja die ganze Aktion verschoben!!


----------



## krassdruff (8. September 2009)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Wegen *Dir *wurde ja die ganze Aktion verschoben!!



Hey Zimbel ,

ich fang immer mit nem schwachen vielleicht an,
was dann sehr wahrscheinlich(heutabend!) in
ein "Jaaaaa!!!" umschlägt.
Besser als zuerst die Euphorie un dann alles platzen lassen

Ich sag ja nicht: Ich muß die Braut noch fragen,
sondern: Ich muß es ihr noch mitteilen.
Im schlimmsten Fall hat sie schlagende (verbale Argumente
die mich davon abhalten könnten, 
aber...gegen Bad Wildbad ankommen???

Und, schon gehört: Der Herr und Sir und Papa Peat hats geschafft!!!


----------



## krassdruff (8. September 2009)

Sodele,
das zarte und schüchterne vielleicht ist zu nem 
lauten brachialen Jaaaaaaaa!!! herangewachsen

Ich werd auch in KH pennen, d.h. weniger "Verzögerung"
durch meine Wenigkeit bei der Abfahrt


----------



## Kaljakop (9. September 2009)

Wie istn  das, fährt am Samstag jemand aufm Kuhberg, weil ihr fahrt ja wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe am Sonntag inn Bikepark.?


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. September 2009)

wäre dabei....14:30?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaljakop (10. September 2009)

Jo, perfekte Zeit.


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. September 2009)

Ich fahre mit nach wildbad.  geilo...ich nehm den letzten platz  im bus


----------



## krassdruff (10. September 2009)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit nach wildbad.  geilo...ich nehm den letzten platz  im bus



Eieiei,
dann sind ja wieder fast alle schrägen Vögel zusammen,
hoffendlich bassierd nix!!!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (10. September 2009)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit nach wildbad.  geilo...ich nehm den letzten platz  im bus



Ultra Korrekt. Dann wären das der Chris, Klauer, Rithe Martin, Du und ich. Dann ist das Fahrrad-Lade-Pensum auch ausgeschöpft. Evtl. müssten wir dann noch mit einem zweiten Auto fahren, weil die Braut vom Martin und meine Perle mitkommen wollten.


----------



## Stefan1602 (11. September 2009)

ei isch frei misch jo schunn sooooo....


----------



## Kaljakop (12. September 2009)

Wer fährt denn heute alles aufm Kuhberg mit? Nur Stefan1602 und ich oder sind noch andere dabei?


----------



## Stefan1602 (12. September 2009)

Kaljakop schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute alles aufm Kuhberg mit? Nur Stefan1602 und ich oder sind noch andere dabei?



Muss leider absagen. Meine perle will in den ikea...


----------



## Kaljakop (12. September 2009)

Jo, allein zu fahren macht dann für mich auch keinen Sinn


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. September 2009)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Ultra Korrekt. Dann wären das der Chris, Klauer, Rithe Martin, Du und ich. Dann ist das Fahrrad-Lade-Pensum auch ausgeschöpft. Evtl. müssten wir dann noch mit einem zweiten Auto fahren, weil die Braut vom Martin und meine Perle mitkommen wollten.



Mahlzeit,
die Bräute bleiben zu Hause --> es muss also nur der Bus fahren (denkt an das Busfahrer-Bier!!). Morgen dann um halb aucht bei mir.

PS: Wir steuern keinen Geldautomaten, Tankstelle, Bäcker, etc. an


----------



## Mantelkiller (13. September 2009)

Hi,
bezüglich den Samstagstouren auf dem Kuhberg wollt ich mal nachfragen ob da jemand von euch ein GPS mitführt und einen Track aufzeichnet.
Ich hab mir im Juli ein neues MTB geholt mit dem ich jetzt wieder mehr fahre, will aber erstma so ungefähr wissen was ihr da für Strecken fahrt, nicht dass ich dann dazukomm und kann nicht mit euch mithalten oder leg mich sogar ab weil ich nicht mit der Strecke klar komme.
Also falls jemand mal eine gpx-Datei oder irgendnen Garmin-Track hat würd ich mich sehr freuen.
Ich denke mal vllt würde man sich dann demnächst mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (14. September 2009)

nöööööööööööööö!


----------



## Stefan1602 (16. September 2009)

Bad Wildbad war geil...brauch wohl doch noch ein Satz stabilere Reifen
Ist Samstag jemand am Start?!


----------



## Mantelkiller (16. September 2009)

Ich wart ja immernoch auf ne gps-datei xD aber vllt könnt ja mal jemand so grob sagen was ihr da fahrt, also wie viel Höhenmeter, wie schweres Gelände etc. damit ich ma einschätzen kann ob das für mich Sinn macht


----------



## Slither (17. September 2009)

Naja ich hab keine Ahnung wie fit du bist, vorallem was das Bergabfahren angeht...

Ich war vor 2 Wochen mit drei von den Jungs unterwegs, auch als neuer, erstens sind das echt nette Kerle, zweitens sind die ganz schön fit  (glaube die Gesamtstrecke betrug so um die 25km)
was eigentlich nicht das Problem gewesen wäre, aber die Jungs gehn beim Trailfahren schon ganz schön ab, und es war mir immer voll peinlich das sie auf mich warten mussten (bin auch neu in dem 
Bereich) gerade weil ich teilweise sogar mein Bike runtertragen musste  (schäm)......

Den letzte Trail den wir gefahren sind war nice, auch für einen Neuling, aber die zwei davor hatten es schon ganz schön in sich,
zumindestens für jmd der noch nie zuvor damit zu tun hatte......

Wenn du nur mal eine Tour fahren möchtest mit leichtem bis mittelschwerem Gelände wäre ich bestimmt dabei...an die richtig harten Trails muss ich mich aber erstmal ranarbeiten.....


----------



## Mantelkiller (17. September 2009)

Mein Problem ist halt dass ich das aufm Kuhberg nicht so richtig einschätzen kann wo man da hartes Gelände fahren kann, ich bin früher mit meinen Eltern da oben viel spazieren gegangen und wüsst jetzt so spontan nicht viele Möglichkeiten wos da besonders hartes Gelände gibt, vorausgesetzt ihr fahrt da wirklich nur auf wegen und nicht irgendwo quer durch die Landschaft.
Deswegen hatte ich mir ja erhofft dass vllt jemand sone Strecke aufgezeichnet auf der Festplatte liegen hat damit ich auf der Topo Karte aufm PC mal schaun könnte ob ich die Strecke kenn und ob ich damit klar kommen würde  
Oder so Daten wie Streckenlänge und die Höhenmeter die darauf gefahren wurden. Ich bin gestern z.B. ne 53km Strecke gefahren wos 800m hoch und wieder runter ging, allerdings war ich da auch ewig unterwegs, warn zu zweit und haben immer mal kurze Pausen eingelegt. Kann da aber überhaupt nicht einschätzen ob das mit den Höhenmetern auf die Strecke eher viel oder wenig ist. Falls es viel ist müsst ich vllt dazu sagen dass wir auch fast 5 Stunden unterwegs waren xD


----------



## krassdruff (18. September 2009)

Hey Newbies,

das verhält sich bei uns so ähnlich wie mit Fishermens Friend
(die scharffe Bomboms): nicht fragen -> mitfahren!!!

Wir fahren ja nicht in the middle of nowhere,
und ich denke, ich spreche für alle anderen
(von den Red Rock Riders(TM)) wenn ich sage/schreibe:

Grundsätzlich ist doch jeder willkommen für ne Schnuppertour,
und sollten wir schneller den Berg rauf- oder runterrollen 
warten wir an der nächsten Gabelung,
und im "Ziel" wird auch immer noma durchgezählt,
damit ja keiner "im dischde Kreiznacher Wald verlore gang is".

Und bisher stand halt viel mehr der Spaß am fahren im Vordergrund,
von daher ist noch nix mit GPS gelaufen, 
außerdem wurde das Pöttschen bisher immer wieder für gecrashte Teile aufgebraucht - somit war keine Kohle für Navi vorhanden

Jetzt nach Wildbad is ja auch wieder für einen en Satz Reifen(aber gaaaanz digge), für den anderen ne neue Felge(abber ne gaaanz breite) 
und für mich en Päcksche Mut (aaaber en gaaaaanz großes )fällig!!!

Also, einfach zu nem angesprochenen Termin erscheinen und
...abber net so feschd noidrääde, sunschd would die Kurbel breake

greez
Dr. Cox

P.S.: Morgen kann ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## smutje74 (18. September 2009)

Servus Miteinand,

da ich hoffe nächste Woche, die Freigabe vom Arzt zu bekommen, wieder in die Kurbeln zu treten. Biete ich mich gerne als Tourführer an, da ich denke meine Sucht aufs Biken fast täglich zu befriedigen. Da meine Kondition nach 4 Monaten eher Bescheiden ist, sollte das für jeden ein leichtes sein mich am Berg 2mal zu überholen. Die zu fahrende Wege kann man dann am Treffpunkt besprechen. Aber GPS Daten von den Strecken haben die wenigsten. Ich würd mal jemanden von den Beinharten im Forum anfragen, die könnten vielleicht so was haben.

Gruß
Dr. House


----------



## krassdruff (18. September 2009)

Heisasa,

dann können die SX Trailer wieder paarweise durchs
Kreuznacher Geäst fliegen.

No Problem - Ich fahr gern mal ohne Kondition 
und den Mut kann ich auch optional ablegen,
wie ich letzte Woche erkannt hab

Mahlzeit


----------



## Mantelkiller (18. September 2009)

Ist denn morgen jemand von euch auf dem Kuhberg unterwegs? Weil bevor ich hier jetzt noch ewig nachfrag wie schwers denn ist find ichs doch lieber selbst raus 
Muss allerdings mal schauen wie ich morgen aus dem Bett komm, weil heut abend en Fest an meiner alten Schule ist.
Ich hoffe mal ihr habt kein Problem mit meinem Alter, weil ich glaub ihr scheint alle ein gutes Stück älter zu sein als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (18. September 2009)

Mantelkiller schrieb:


> Ist denn morgen jemand von euch auf dem Kuhberg unterwegs? Weil bevor ich hier jetzt noch ewig nachfrag wie schwers denn ist find ichs doch lieber selbst raus
> Muss allerdings mal schauen wie ich morgen aus dem Bett komm, weil heut abend en Fest an meiner alten Schule ist.
> Ich hoffe mal ihr habt kein Problem mit meinem Alter, weil ich glaub ihr scheint alle ein gutes Stück älter zu sein als ich
> 
> ...


----------



## Mantelkiller (18. September 2009)

14:30 klingt gut, bis dahin müsst ich eigentlich fit sein und was gegessen haben 
Hab grad gesehn dass ihr scheinbar alle vollgefedert unterwegs seid, dürfte aber fürn Kuhberg kein Problem sein dass ich "nur" en Hardtail hab, oder?


----------



## Stefan1602 (18. September 2009)

Sorry meinte 13:30uhr treffen


----------



## Mantelkiller (18. September 2009)

Müsste auch noch irgendwie machbar sein 
Weißt du ob noch iwer dabei ist der sich hier nich meldet oder sind wir dann die Einzigen?


----------



## cornholio_83 (18. September 2009)

Bin auch am Start!


----------



## Slither (18. September 2009)

Ich schau mal ob ich es auch bis dahin schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaljakop (18. September 2009)

Ich wäre morgen auch mal dabei. Ist genau richtig wenn noch ein "Neuling" dabei ist.
Bis dann.


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. September 2009)

also das schwere gelände wo genau befindet sich das denn auf dem kuhberg? kann man das mit schleyer oder rock city in whistler vergleichen? ist das diamant oder double diamant?
grüße aus Banff Alberta Canada!


----------



## Biker 93 (21. September 2009)

ich falle wahrscheinlich jetzt auch noch ma 4 wochen aus. ich hatte in weniger schönen unfall beim handball


----------



## 7 Zwerge (21. September 2009)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> also das schwere gelände wo genau befindet sich das denn auf dem kuhberg? kann man das mit schleyer oder rock city in whistler vergleichen? ist das diamant oder double diamant?
> grüße aus Banff Alberta Canada!



Deine Mudder hat ein schweres Gelände, unten...
Hast Du schon meine Fahrradteile gekauft (Achtung Zoll liest mit)?


----------



## krassdruff (22. September 2009)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Deine Mudder hat ein schweres Gelände, unten...
> Hast Du schon meine Fahrradteile gekauft (Achtung Zoll liest mit)?



So, ihr Black Market Boys,

um den Blog, Thread, Forum oder wie auch immer das Ding hier heißt,
in das ich gerade rein schreibe, wieder auf die richtige Bahn zu bringen

Wer ist am kommenden Samstag am Start

Same Time&Place than every Week

Also, feddzeh uäh(14 Uhr) uffem bersch(auf dem kuhberg)


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. September 2009)

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Lac Blanc aus?
Letzte chance für diese Saison(laut Homepage)!


----------



## krassdruff (23. September 2009)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Lac Blanc aus?
> Letzte chance für diese Saison(laut Homepage)!



Lust hätt ich auf jeden Fall,
aber da ich als Maschinenbau-Prostituierte durch halb Deutschland 
fahren muß, bin ich froh, wenn ich am WE halbwegs fix bin

Wenn der Laden nur eine Woche länger auf hätte...


----------



## Stefan1602 (23. September 2009)

ich will auf jednefall nach Lac Blanc. 
freu freu.
ich könnt ach am Samschdach ufm Kuhbesch noch e bisl fahre 
vll. sinn mer do jo wirrer paar mehr leit bis zum schluss der Tour


----------



## krassdruff (25. September 2009)

Hm,
also ich kann noch nicht genau sagen,
daß ich nicht mitkomme 

Aber: Am Sonntag ist auch Wahl, da wollt ich schon "mitmachen",
nicht das die "Panther" über 5% bekommen und es bald nur noch Handys
mit riesigen Tasten gibt und alle Singletrails für Rollys verbreitert werden


----------



## Stefan1602 (25. September 2009)

ich kann am Samstag definitiv nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krassdruff (5. Oktober 2009)

Neuer Versuch

Kommenden Samstag gegen 14 Uhr am Spielplatz, Kuhberg?!

Mit mir kann man rechnen!


----------



## cornholio_83 (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts heute aus?
Bei mir is gutes Wetter!
14Uhr Kuhberg (geht auch früher)!?


----------



## Biker 93 (23. Oktober 2009)

wer hat denn lust am freitag nachmittag oder am wochenende ne runde auf dem kuhberg zu fahren ???


----------



## Biker 93 (6. November 2009)

will jemand ne runde morgen oder am sonntag fahren gehen ???


----------



## Stefan1602 (5. Dezember 2009)

die Red Rock Riders treffen sich heute um 1Uhr am Irish Pub in Bad Kreuznach!!!!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (11. Dezember 2009)

Aloha,

nach der Runde mit Dr. House heute hab ich Blut geleckt (nein, kein Sturz):
Der Tank ist voll, der Bus ist dreckig --> 
SHUTTELN???

Oder müssen die Streber etwa morgen in die Schule? Gerne auch etwas früher; so gegen 12 Uhr (hoffentlich wird die Weihnachtsfeier nicht zu stramm)!?

Und dann noch ein Bier (ich hätte da so ne kleine Auswahl) bei mir 

Edit: So gegen 12 Uhr fährt der Bus in Bretzenheim los und ist dann um halb eins in KH am ReWe.


----------



## Biker 93 (12. Dezember 2009)

habe heute handball.....


----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. Dezember 2009)

Wo bleiben die Bilders?


----------



## Biker 93 (17. Dezember 2009)

hat einer lust am wochenende ne runde zu fahren ??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (17. Dezember 2009)

Biker 93 schrieb:


> hat einer lust am wochenende ne runde zu fahren ??????



Bin dabeo.... Samstag mittag. 
@marcel: kommen....


----------



## Biker 93 (17. Dezember 2009)

ja ok.....
können ja vorher noch ma reden


----------



## Stefan1602 (18. Dezember 2009)

Shutteln am Kuhberg.


----------



## Biker 93 (18. Dezember 2009)

treffpunkt ?????


----------



## cornholio_83 (18. Dezember 2009)

dabei!


----------



## Stefan1602 (19. Dezember 2009)

die Red Rock Riders treffen sich um 12:30Uhr am Glühweinstand oben am Rheingrafenhof auf dem Kuhberg.
also packt eure Sachen, zieht euch warm an und rockt mit uns den Kuhberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (19. Dezember 2009)

war gut heute...trotz der Kälte

Hat jemand Lust auf nen Night-Ride am Dienstag?!ab 19Uhr?!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (19. Dezember 2009)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> war gut heute...trotz der Kälte
> 
> Hat jemand Lust auf nen Night-Ride am Dienstag?!ab 19Uhr?!



Dienstag ist Hallentag --> komm doch mit!


----------



## Stefan1602 (21. Dezember 2009)

wenn sich sonst keiner zum night ride meldet, komm ich mit in die Halle...


----------



## Stefan1602 (21. Dezember 2009)

@Christian: gibts paar gescheite Fotos vom Samstag?


----------



## Stefan1602 (22. Dezember 2009)

ab in die Halle!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (27. Dezember 2009)

Hat heute einer Bock?


----------



## Biker 93 (27. Dezember 2009)

ich würde heute fahren.......


----------



## Biker 93 (29. Dezember 2009)

will morgen einer ne runde fahren ??????


----------



## cornholio_83 (1. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts aus mit morgen ?  (Bikebedürftig)


----------



## 7 Zwerge (2. Januar 2010)

Der Dr. House und ich sind ab ca. 13.30 Uhr am Ho Chi Minh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (7. Januar 2010)

Am Wochenende Schlittenfahren auf der Lauschhütte 
(und vielleicht auch mal einen Glühwein trinken)


----------



## Biker 93 (7. Januar 2010)

ich wäre mehr für fahrrad fahren ??????


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. Januar 2010)

rad fahren im schee is nix.

rodel-action bin ich dabei!


----------



## Stefan1602 (8. Januar 2010)

wan schlitten fahren wann rad fahren, will auf jednefall beides am Wochenende machen?!


----------



## Biker 93 (8. Januar 2010)

ich gehe morgen rad fahren !!!


----------



## Marvin5 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi, bin neu hier und wollt ma so fragen was ihr so fahrt? 
Kennt ihr euch bisschen im umkreis BK aus in Richtung Singletrails oder sowas. dachte so an Rotenfels oder Kuhberg?! 
Marvin


----------



## Marvin5 (10. Januar 2010)

Achso falls ihr so en paar kleine wissen wollt: Ich kenne en  paar schlne Singletrails rund um die alte Baumburg ( Alten Bamberg/Bad Münster) 
die sind recht schön also könnt ja eifnach fragen
marvin


----------



## Stefan1602 (13. Januar 2010)

mir kenne do ach e paar single trails!!!!
komm des nächste mal doch einfach mit.


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. Januar 2010)

Geht am Sa. was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (15. Januar 2010)

dieses we geht bei mir nichts !!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (16. Januar 2010)

am S-T-A-R-T!!!!!
Treffpunkt 13:30Uhr, Parkplatz Hochseilgarten


----------



## cornholio_83 (16. Januar 2010)

Allet klar!


----------



## smutje74 (16. Januar 2010)

Dabei!!!


----------



## smutje74 (22. Januar 2010)

Servus,

es ist zwar nicht Sa., aber ich poste mal.
Ich brauch's mal wieder und starte heute so um 14:00Uhr am Irish Pub und bin so gegen 14:30Uhr am Partyzelt aufm Kuhberg. Danach werd ich am Ho-Chi-Ming anzutreffen sein.

Gruß


----------



## cornholio_83 (22. Januar 2010)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> es ist zwar nicht Sa., aber ich poste mal.
> Ich brauch's mal wieder und starte heute so um 14:00Uhr am Irish Pub und bin so gegen 14:30Uhr am Partyzelt aufm Kuhberg. Danach werd ich am Ho-Chi-Ming anzutreffen sein.
> ...


Ich bin so gegen 18:00Uhr am Partyzelt aufm Kuhberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (23. Januar 2010)

wie wars im Partyzelt???


----------



## cornholio_83 (23. Januar 2010)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> wie wars im Partyzelt???


Feucht Fröhlich
Hat morgen jemand bock zu biken?


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. Februar 2010)

wie wars im wald? arg matschig?


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. Februar 2010)

Jo! War aber eher Schneematsch!


----------



## Stefan1602 (8. Februar 2010)

es hat aber auch spass gemacht


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. Februar 2010)

heut mittag gegen 15:00. ist jemand dabei?


----------



## vest (18. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

Ich war am Sa (13.02) mit nem Kumpel in Kreuznach unterwegs. Als wir wieder zurück anch Mainz wollten (gegen 16:00), haben uns am Bahnhof zwei Jungs angesprochen und haben gemeint, dass Sie sich regelmäßig in diesem Thread verabreden und immer Leute zum fahren suchen. Jetzt würde Ich gern mal wissen wer das war?

Gruß Steve


----------



## Biker 93 (18. Februar 2010)

ich wars nicht...
würde aber trotzdem gerne ma wieder fahren


----------



## vest (18. Februar 2010)

Hab schon überlegt Heute einen N8-Ride zu machen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie die Bodensituatuion ist. hab keinen Bock auf Rutschpartie auf Eis. Oder ist der Schnee bei Euch schon weg?


----------



## Biker 93 (18. Februar 2010)

ne bei uns liegt auch noch schnee!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (18. Februar 2010)

vest schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich war am Sa (13.02) mit nem Kumpel in Kreuznach unterwegs. Als wir wieder zurück anch Mainz wollten (gegen 16:00), haben uns am Bahnhof zwei Jungs angesprochen und haben gemeint, dass Sie sich regelmäßig in diesem Thread verabreden und immer Leute zum fahren suchen. Jetzt würde Ich gern mal wissen wer das war?
> 
> Gruß Steve


 

Eijo das ware den Benni und ich. 

Samstag würd ich gern mal wieder ne Runde drehen auf unseren Hometrails!!!! so gegen 13Uhr oben am Spielplatz oder unten am Salinental-Schwimmbad.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## vest (19. Februar 2010)

Da würde Ich mitkommen. Ist es auch möglich eher zu starten?


----------



## smutje74 (19. Februar 2010)

PRIMA!!! 
Da bin ich dabei, komme die Moggacher auch mit??? 

Gruß


----------



## vest (19. Februar 2010)

Ich würde am Salinental-Schwimmbad starten wollen. Was haltet Ihr von 11:00?


----------



## Stefan1602 (19. Februar 2010)

mhm, ich wollt mal ausschlafen am Samstag


----------



## smutje74 (19. Februar 2010)

Ach ausschlafen, das kannste machen wenn du Tod bist.
Geb's zu du komscht vom Mogache nit runner....
Was haltet Ihr von 12:00Uhr?


----------



## vest (19. Februar 2010)

Bei mir wird's kurz nach 12, weil meine Bahn erst 12:00 in Kreuznach ist. Bis Morgen!


----------



## Stefan1602 (19. Februar 2010)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah guter kompromis!!!! bis mosche!!!!


----------



## cornholio_83 (19. Februar 2010)

Wär für 13Uhr hab heut noch Nachtschicht un komm vor halb acht net ins Bett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (19. Februar 2010)

Kannst ja später dazu kommen. Werden bestimmt nicht nur einmal de Berg runterrollen. Komm halt um 13:00Uhr an de Lidl Parkplatz.
Aber ob dann die Moggacher noch dabei sind, kann ich dir nicht verspreche....


----------



## Stefan1602 (20. Februar 2010)

bei dem geilen Wetter bestimmt


----------



## Stefan1602 (24. Februar 2010)

die Temperaturen steigen! am Samstag ist wieder Treffpunkt um 14 Uhr im Salinental, am "fast fertigen" Brauhaus.


----------



## cornholio_83 (24. Februar 2010)

Was dann!


----------



## smutje74 (26. Februar 2010)

Und morgen stellen wir mal unsere Federgabel richtig ein:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483


P.S.: Vielleicht haben wir noch Zeit, den Luftdruck zu messen....


----------



## Stefan1602 (1. März 2010)

Samstag war der Hammer.
Besser kann man sich einen Saisoneinstig nicht vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Yeti (5. März 2010)

werde wohl bald endlich auch mal mitkommen (hatten uns letzte saison ja in boppard gesehen).

war heute mal diese emil-jakob wanderweg nachgefahren und dann auch 2 kleinigkeiten gesehen wo man gut fahren kann aber nur kurz. und die bergstraße rauf zum spielplatz is ja mörder...zumindest mit der rennradkassette und nur einem blatt vorne.


----------



## Stefan1602 (6. März 2010)

hat heute jemand bock zu fahren? uhrzeit zwischen zwei und drei Uhr?!


----------



## Stefan1602 (10. März 2010)

fahre die Red Rock Riders am Samstag Rad???


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. März 2010)

auf jeden fall!


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. März 2010)

Dabei!


----------



## Stefan1602 (12. März 2010)

14Uhr Salinental??!!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. März 2010)

Morgen soll es wieder schneien. Auf dem Ho-Chi-Minh und dem Premiumweg liegen auch ziemlich viele Bäume quer --> sollen wir evtl. mal mit dem Fichtenmopped antreten?


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. März 2010)

Also falls schlecht wetter ist weiche ich auf die halle aus.

die bäume sind teilweise ganz schön fett. also so als laie würd ic hda nich drann gehn....


----------



## Thomas W. (12. März 2010)

die querliegenden Bäume sind wirklich eine Katastrophe im Wald...es ist zwar schon einiges weggesägt worden, aber halt nur auf den breiten Forstautobahnen...also wer jemand kennt, der mit der Motorsäge helfen kann...ob die Forstarbeiter an unseren Wegen interessiert sind bezweifle ich mal...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (13. März 2010)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Also falls schlecht wetter ist weiche ich auf die halle aus.
> 
> die bäume sind teilweise ganz schön fett. also so als laie würd ic hda nich drann gehn....



Für in die Halle wäre ich ja auch zu haben. Dein Bruder hat auch von der Fichtenmopped-Aktion abgeraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (13. März 2010)

Thomas W. schrieb:


> die querliegenden Bäume sind wirklich eine Katastrophe im Wald...es ist zwar schon einiges weggesägt worden, aber halt nur auf den breiten Forstautobahnen...also wer jemand kennt, der mit der Motorsäge helfen kann...ob die Forstarbeiter an unseren Wegen interessiert sind bezweifle ich mal...



denke schon das die dran interessiert sind. die meisten wege werden ja auch vom laub befreit. von daher mach ich mir da keine sorgen, kann halt etwas dauern.


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. März 2010)

Die Aufräumaktion hat sich gelohnt 2. Abfahrt war top
Bis auf meine letzten meter


----------



## Thomas W. (13. März 2010)

klasse!!!!!!!!!!Danke für die Aktion...ein Stück freie Strecke mehr.....
weiter so!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan1602 (17. März 2010)

bis wir den ddurchgesägt hatten...oh man.
Wo und wann wollen sich die Red Rock Riders am Samstag treffen?
ggf. mit Spaten, klapp... und Säge


----------



## krassdruff (17. März 2010)

Liegen denn noch einige Bäume in der Quere?
Dann würd ich doch auch mit ner Axt oder ner
gscheiten Säge im Rucksack anrücken.

Der arme Junge im Vordergrund(Bild oben) kriegt gar keine 
Unterstützung bei seiner Laubsägearbeit


----------



## 7 Zwerge (18. März 2010)

krassdruff schrieb:


> Der arme Junge im Vordergrund(Bild oben) kriegt gar keine
> Unterstützung bei seiner Laubsägearbeit



Wir haben im Hintergrund einen MegaUltraPornoDerbeNurFürDieGanzHarten-Kicker gebaut 
Wenn man den richtig abzieht, landet man direkt unten am Lidlparkplatz.

PS: Mir ist langweilig


----------



## krassdruff (18. März 2010)

-


----------



## krassdruff (18. März 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Wir haben im Hintergrund einen MegaUltraPornoDerbeNurFürDieGanzHarten-Kicker gebaut
> Wenn man den richtig abzieht, landet man direkt unten am Lidlparkplatz.
> 
> PS: Mir ist langweilig



>>Am I hard enuff

>>Deswegen bin ich jetzt auch wieder hier gelandet


----------



## 7 Zwerge (18. März 2010)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich morgen Mittag mit einer Runde aus. So ab 16 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (18. März 2010)

Heute Abend Night-Ride???
Ihr Langweiler...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (18. März 2010)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Heute Abend Night-Ride???
> Ihr Langweiler...



Die Funzel ist doch noch nicht fertig


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. März 2010)

sollen wir am samstag die tour mit der ig-freeridestrecke binger wald fahren gehn?


----------



## smutje74 (18. März 2010)

Morgen bin ich dabei.
Wolltet ihr am Samstag nicht noch mal Budeln gehen?
Stefan meinte das zu mir.


----------



## Stefan1602 (18. März 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob ich das morgen schaffe. würde mich vorher nochmal melden...
Am Samstag wär ich eher für Kuhberg. die lange anliegerkurve fertig machen. Aber hauptsache Rad fahren..


----------



## Stefan1602 (18. März 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Die Funzel ist doch noch nicht fertig



wieeeeeeeeee????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (18. März 2010)

Freitag wär ich dabei SA je nach Wetterlage!


----------



## krassdruff (19. März 2010)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> sollen wir am samstag die tour mit der ig-freeridestrecke binger wald fahren gehn?



...klingt auch nicht uninteressant!

->Ich hoffe einfach nur, daß es nicht pisst und will 
a weng mit euch den Weg mit dem Grün rechts und links
und dem Braun unten und dem Blau oben ballern gehn


----------



## cornholio_83 (20. März 2010)

13Uhr Salinental!


----------



## Stefan1602 (20. März 2010)

war wieder ne geile Runde heute!!!


----------



## krassdruff (23. März 2010)

Oooh Jaa,
hat Laune gemacht

Hier,
hat kommenden Samstag jemand Lust bei der Beinhart Tour
mitzuradeln?
Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451906


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. März 2010)

krassdruff schrieb:


> Hier,
> hat kommenden Samstag jemand Lust bei der Beinhart Tour
> mitzuradeln?
> Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451906



75km --> am Arsch. Wollen wir am W-ende an die Burg? Meine Nachbarn waren am Sonntag mit den Mainzern dort.


----------



## Stefan1602 (23. März 2010)

wäre direkt dabei, aaaaaber es ist ja Party in Marburg. weiß nicht wann wir davon zurück kommen am Samstag...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (23. März 2010)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> wäre direkt dabei, aaaaaber es ist ja Party in Marburg. weiß nicht wann wir davon zurück kommen am Samstag...



Wenn Burg dann Sonntags. Am Samstag ist ja die Emo-Veranstaltung in der Halle


----------



## krassdruff (23. März 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Wenn Burg dann Sonntags. Am Samstag ist ja die Emo-Veranstaltung in der Halle



So ihr Buwe,
bevor MIR langweilig und ICH dick werd

Jetzt wird alles mitgenomme was geht
Des blaue Radl is eh noch im Auto...

->un net fagesse Samstagabend Party im slaughterhouse!!!


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. März 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist ja die Emo-Veranstaltung in der Halle



Genau! Samstags ist Emo-treff in der Halle 5 da könnt ihr die tightesten Jeans und neusten Styles abchecken!
Eintritt Frei! Lachen auch frei!
Bier 1,50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (23. März 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> 75km --> am Arsch. Wollen wir am W-ende an die Burg? Meine Nachbarn waren am Sonntag mit den Mainzern dort.



was ist denn an der burg ????
wennn man da fahrrad fahren kann bin ich dabei


----------



## Stefan1602 (24. März 2010)

Biker 93 schrieb:


> was ist denn an der burg ????
> wennn man da fahrrad fahren kann bin ich dabei


darfst nur nicht budeln, sonst kostet es 1000


----------



## Biker 93 (28. März 2010)

hat jemand lust zu fahren ???


----------



## Biker 93 (2. April 2010)

fahren wir morgen nach wildbad ?????


----------



## ChrisK (6. April 2010)

Mal als Diskussionsgrundlage:
Ich bin gestern den Ho-Chi-Minh gefahren und habe festgestellt, dass ein wenig am Trail "gearbeitet" wurde. Grundsätzlich sehe ich ja ein, dass es auch ein wenig mehr Spaß macht durch einen Anlieger zu fahren aber meines Erachtens sollte man hierbei bedenken:

In den letzten 10 Jahre wurden wir Radler weitgehend von Förstern und anderen selbsternannten Ordnungshütern in Ruhe gelassen. Das war davor mal anders und führte zu einer breiten öffentlichen Diskussion und Fallenlegen (Drähte gespannt, Nagelbretter ausgelegt). Durch das Aufbauen von Anliegern oder Rampen auf dem Trail könnte ziemlich schnell eine Stimmung gegen die Biker aufgebaut werden. Und dass die Förster nicht auf unserer Seite sind, ist spätestens seit der Diskussion um die Restaurierung des Barneywegs klar.  

Der kleine Kicker ziemlich weit am Ende ist selbst für geübte Fahrer nicht unproblematisch. Wenn hier jemand zu Fall kommt, kann ziemlich schnell der Erbauer desselbigen für die Folgen zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. 

Ich hielte es daher für ratsam die stärker frequentierten Strecken von Verschönerungsmaßnahmen auszusparen. Da ich berufsbedingt die Funktionsweise unserer Staatsmacht ganz gut einschätzen kann, sehe ich nämlich eine durchaus konkrete Gefahr, dass wir ansonsten bald wieder Verbotsschilder und Kontrollen auf den Wegen haben.


----------



## krassdruff (6. April 2010)

...klingt vernünftig!

Wie siehts am Samstag aus

"Ne kleine Aufwärmrunde",
damit man es aufm ZH-Konzert ordentlich
krachen lassen kann

Wenn die Sonne raus kommt-
sind wir schon mal zu zweit!!!

greez


----------



## Stefan1602 (8. April 2010)

wie wärs mit Boppard am Samstag?


----------



## cornholio_83 (9. April 2010)

Wie siehts heut abend mit ner Feierabendrunde aus? So um halb sechs/sechs? 
Von mir aus auch schon früher!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (9. April 2010)

Morgen Boppard bin ich dabei. 13 Uhr? Der Rithe Maddin hat auch schon zugesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Yeti (9. April 2010)

uh wär ne fette angelegenheit...aber wieder zu spät. schwester zugesagt mit auf die convention zu gehen in rüdesheim.


----------



## Stefan1602 (9. April 2010)

bin dabei....Wo treffen? wann habt ihr vor zurück zu fahren?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (10. April 2010)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> bin dabei....Wo treffen? wann habt ihr vor zurück zu fahren?



Wir treffen uns im Nabel der Welt (Bretzenheim). Keine Ahnung wann es wieder zurück geht. Ich schätze eh mal, dass wir mit mehreren Fortbewegungsmitteln hinfahren werden. Der Chris wollte ja auch noch nach kommen.


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. April 2010)

Wäre euch SA. halb fünf recht!
Muß bis drei arbeiten!


----------



## Stefan1602 (15. April 2010)

aaaaarrrrr es wird ja als später....will abends nach Koblenz...partey, wenn das bei mir nix wird dann fahr ich Sonntags nochmal.
Melde mich aber nochmal wegen Samstag


----------



## Biker 93 (17. April 2010)

ich habe noch keinen neuen rahmen bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caress (18. April 2010)

Bin am Samstag auch endlich mal wieder in der Heimat und bereit endlich  wieder ein paar Höhenmeter daheim zu schrotten  hab allerdings ne Berlin mäßige Kondition momentan und auch nur das Singlespeed Bike dabei.

Jemand am Samstag in KH unterwegs und Lust mir beim Lunge rauskotzen zuzusehen?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (20. April 2010)

Schaut mal in die R^3 Interessengemeinschaft.

@Klauer
Nimm mal den caress mit auf.


----------



## Biker 93 (24. April 2010)

will heute jemand fahren ?????


----------



## 7 Zwerge (26. April 2010)

Fetter Tag (vor allem die vielen Moggacher, die nach dem Klauer gefragt haben )


----------



## Stefan1602 (27. April 2010)

oh jaaaaaa. 
und die Bier haben auch gut geschmeckt....


----------



## smutje74 (27. April 2010)

ooohhh jaa, lecker Bierschen.
So die Drähte sind drin, jetzt brauch ich Fotos gegen die Langeweile.
Marci, ich brauch mehr...

P.S.: Das ist doch der mit dem roten Fahrrad...LOL (kleiner Insider)


----------



## Graf Yeti (27. April 2010)

oh das sieht gut aus, wo issen der dirt. is der in bretzenheim?


----------



## 7 Zwerge (27. April 2010)

smutje74 schrieb:


> ooohhh jaa, lecker Bierschen.
> So die Drähte sind drin, jetzt brauch ich Fotos gegen die Langeweile.
> Marci, ich brauch mehr...
> 
> P.S.: Das ist doch der mit dem roten Fahrrad...LOL (kleiner Insider)



Und ich brauche ne richtige Internetverbindung. Da sind ein paar gute Bilder dabei  Vor allem von dem mit dem roten Fahrrad


----------



## Stefan1602 (29. April 2010)

Was geht am wochenende???


----------



## Graf Yeti (29. April 2010)

wenns trocken ist bin ich dabei. hat einer ne gabelpumpe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (29. April 2010)

ja, gabelpumpe ist am Start!!!!

Samstag so ab elf?!


----------



## Graf Yeti (29. April 2010)

gerne, wo? sollte ich wach sein, muss zwar arbeiten freitag nacht aber passt.


----------



## bastl-axel (29. April 2010)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern den Ho-Chi-Minh gefahren und habe festgestellt, dass ein wenig am Trail "gearbeitet" wurde.


Die da durch die Anlieger pacen, sind auch nicht schneller. Fazit: Man wird nicht schneller durch Anlieger, sondern nur, wenn man schneller fahren kann, braucht man einen Anlieger. Alte Weisheit aus dem Moto Cross.
Im stimme dir voll zu. Was anderes:
Ist der Ho-Chi-Minh mit einem länglichen roten Rechteck markiert? Dann ist der ja Trail ja ziemlich kurz. Geht nur vom Lidl-Parkplatz zur Bismarkhütte, etwas weiter durch den Wald bis zu einem verlassenem Sportplatz und danach sehe ich keine Markierungen mehr.


----------



## Biker 93 (30. April 2010)

gegen mittag bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Graf Yeti (30. April 2010)

mh offentlich regnets net. die wetterdienste sagen alle was anderes...


----------



## Stefan1602 (30. April 2010)

hauptsache es wird gut!!!!
treffpunkt wäre Parkplatz am Salinentalschwimmbad. 11Uhr


----------



## Biker 93 (1. Mai 2010)

ok  bin dabei ......


----------



## Graf Yeti (1. Mai 2010)

War ma echt top, hat spaß gemacht, danke. Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Stefan1602 (3. Mai 2010)

und das Wetter hat gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (4. Mai 2010)

ich kanns schon wieder nicht abwarten...
Samstag 14 Uhr Salinental????


----------



## Graf Yeti (5. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Biker 93 (5. Mai 2010)

müsste eigendlich gehen 
melde ich aber noch ma ......


----------



## cornholio_83 (6. Mai 2010)

Start!


----------



## bastl-axel (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo! Habt ihr noch Platz in eurer Mitte für einen Neuen? Fahre seit einem Jahr in den Nahener Bergen rum. Gerne etwas schwierig, aber nicht zu extrem, aber man kann ja auch mal schieben oder sogar tragen. Alleine fahre ich so zwischen 2-4 Stunden.
Heiße Hans, komme aus Wiesbaden, bin aber jedes Wochenende in Bad Münster am Stein-Ebernburg. Über mein Alter sage ich mal nichts, weil das glaubt mir keiner. Wenn ich euch zu langsam sein sollte, können wir uns ja wieder trennen. Finde den Weg auch allein, aber oft macht es gemeinsam mehr Spaß, wenn die Kombination stimmt. Bin im Winter öfters mit dem Beinhart-EV mitgefahren.
Werde am Samstag mal bei euch einschlagen. Bis dahin, Gruß Hans.


----------



## poo-cocktail (7. Mai 2010)

Wir nehmen jeden mit!
Tempo, bergauf gediegen und bergab fliegen lassen 
So 2-3 Abfahrten schaffen wir eigentlich immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (10. Mai 2010)

Stefan1602 schrieb:


> hauptsache es wird gut!!!!
> treffpunkt wäre Parkplatz am Salinentalschwimmbad. 11Uhr





Stefan1602 schrieb:


> ich kanns schon wieder nicht abwarten...
> Samstag 14 Uhr Salinental????


 
Hallo! Letzter Infomationsstand war 14.00 Uhr am Parkplatz des Salinen-Schwimmbades. Niemand gesehen. Meint ihr den Fahrrad-Parkplatz direkt am Schwimmbad oder oben an der B 48? War an beiden Standorten. War das Wetter doch zu schlecht oder seid ihr doch schon um 11.00 gefahren? Oder habt ihr euch doch am Parkplatz auf dem Kuhberg beim Spielplatz am Emil-Jakob-Weg getroffen?
Wäre toll, es fürs nächste mal zu erfahren.


----------



## Graf Yeti (11. Mai 2010)

Moin haben uns shcon gewundert niemand angetroffen zu haben. Also ich war ab 13.45 am Parkplatz an den Salinen. Also der auf der städtischen Seite von der Nahe. Ab 14 Uhr waren auch dei andern da.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Mai 2010)

Die Salinen ziehen sich von Bad Münster am Stein/Ebernburg bis zur B48-Brücke über die Nahe. An dem langgezogenem Parkplatz parallel zur B48 war ich auch. Meint ihr die Seite, wo der Wohnmobil-Stellplatz ist? Also über die Brücke Richtung Bad Kreuznach, aber direkt danach scharf rechts abbiegen? Da war ich aber auch. Bin ab ca 20 Minuten vor 14.00 Uhr vom Fahrradparkplatz am Salinen-Schwimmbad über die Fußgängerbrücke am Wohnmobil-Stellplatz vorbei zur B48-Brücke und da wieder auf die andere Seite. Den langgezogenen Parkplatz an der B48 entlang und auf dem Radweg wieder zurück zum Salinen-Schwimmbad und dann wieder über die Fußgängerbrücke usw. bis kurz nach 14.00 Uhr. Niemand auf einem MTB gesehen, der nach Geländetour aussah.


----------



## poo-cocktail (11. Mai 2010)

Ja am Wohnmobilstellplatz.
Straße heisst Karshalle
Koordinaten: 49.828903,7.84971 (einfach goggle maps damit füttern)


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Mai 2010)

Na super! Danke!


----------



## Graf Yeti (11. Mai 2010)

is halt schlecht gelaufen diesmal, nächstes mal klappts!


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts en morgen aus is jemand am Start?


----------



## bastl-axel (14. Mai 2010)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Tempo, bergauf gediegen und bergab fliegen lassen
> So 2-3 Abfahrten schaffen wir eigentlich immer.


Das klingt aber nicht nach einer Tour, oder? Eher nach, Stegfels-Weg oder Emil-Jakob-Weg rauf und wieder runter und dasselbe noch einmal? Eine Spielwiese für Fully's.
Naja, wenn's Wetter etwas besser ist als heute, werde ich es mal probieren. Mal sehen, was ihr so drauf habt. Hoffentlich seid ihr nicht zu gut oder ich zu schlecht.


----------



## krassdruff (14. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,
also ich werd morgen mal mim Radl im Kofferraum anrollen...
der Rest ist wetterabhängig...

Ich schlage mal zwischen 14 Uhr...14:30 Uhr Sattelkontakt vor...also bei Sonnenschein, is klar ne

Am Salinentalparkplatz, die Weltkoordinaten sind ja genannt


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. Mai 2010)

Juhu Radfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (15. Mai 2010)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Juhu Radfahren!


Stefan will auch, muss aber noch lernen


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. Mai 2010)

krassdruff schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> also ich werd morgen mal mim Radl im Kofferraum anrollen...
> der Rest ist wetterabhängig...
> 
> ...


Dann komm ich erst um 14:30 Uhr vorher biste eh net da!


----------



## Biker 93 (15. Mai 2010)

also treffen wir uns um 14:30 am Salinentalparkplatz ????


----------



## poo-cocktail (15. Mai 2010)

der kommt eh nicht! die sonne scheint ja nicht ....bis später!


----------



## chefscho (16. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Haben wir (zu zweit) Euch (ich schätz mal zu sechst oder siebt) gestern gesehen? Ihr kamt uns entgegen - zwischen Niederhausen und Oberhausen. Schätze Ihr wart am Lemberg?


----------



## krassdruff (16. Mai 2010)

Vermutlich richtig geschätzt...aber wir waren laut Adam Riese und Eva Zwerg 5 Leut - sofern ich mich jetzt nicht vezählt habe...un de Lemberg
war unser gestriges Reiseziel gewese.

@poo-cocktail: Ääätsch, ich war doch do!


----------



## Graf Yeti (19. Mai 2010)

jemand von den übrigen Lust samstag auf Boppard?


----------



## cornholio_83 (20. Mai 2010)

Sorry Pfingstzelten!


----------



## krassdruff (21. Mai 2010)

...und chrisse goes kölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (26. Mai 2010)

Machen wir was los am Wochenede?
Hab Schule bis um 13 Uhr, kann um 14 Uhr in KH sein.


----------



## Graf Yeti (26. Mai 2010)

Hört sich eingetlich gut an, muss ich mal abklären.


----------



## cornholio_83 (27. Mai 2010)

Bin auf jeden fall dabei! Muß was nachholen nach Pfingsten!


----------



## krassdruff (27. Mai 2010)

Jo,
ich würds auch begrüßen mit euch durchn Wald zu düsen

...muß morgens noch mein Kinderzimmer aufräumen,
dann schaun mer mal.

14 Uhr erscheint mir machbar, haaa haa.

Werd mich rechtzeitig bei einem der Hauptaktivisten melden

greez


----------



## krassdruff (28. Mai 2010)

Achso,
analog zu den global bekannten Bauernregeln
(...nicht das braune aufm Traktorsitz!)
hier die beiden ersten Bikerregeln:

Wenns pisst, ists Mist.

Is de Boddem zu naß, machts Bike kee Schbass.

Tätää tätää tätää


----------



## Biker 93 (28. Mai 2010)

ich bin dabei 
14 uhr salinentalparkplatz ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1602 (28. Mai 2010)

Ja 14 Uhr passt.Bis mosche ist auch wieder bisl trockner..


----------



## Graf Yeti (28. Mai 2010)

kann leider nicht, muss morgen Hängerfahren


----------



## krassdruff (31. Mai 2010)

Der Samstag war einfach genital,
das  steht mir jetzt noch im Gesicht
(gut...dafür gibts noch andere Gründe...)

Hoffe es hat sich keiner mehr aufs Fressje gelegt!

Ist eigentlich jemand heutabend im Kino 
zur VAST Premiere am Start???

greez


----------



## 7 Zwerge (31. Mai 2010)

krassdruff schrieb:


> Hoffe es hat sich keiner mehr aufs Fressje gelegt!



Wir hatten einen Wiederholungstäter unter uns 
--> und ich hatte es wieder nicht gesehen.


----------



## smutje74 (31. Mai 2010)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen Wiederholungstäter unter uns
> --> und ich hatte es wieder nicht gesehen.



Wat ich war doch nicht dabei... 
Was issen passiert?


----------



## foreigner (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab vor am Donnerstag nach Winterberg zu Düsen und 1-2 Tage (Übernachtungen) zu bleiben. Hat noch wer Bock?


----------



## Biker 93 (10. Juni 2010)

sonntag !!!! fahrrad fahren ????


----------



## 7 Zwerge (10. Juni 2010)

Biker 93 schrieb:


> sonntag !!!! fahrrad fahren ????



Ja, in Lac Blanc!!!


----------



## Graf Yeti (10. Juni 2010)

Wie siehts aus mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten? Wenn ja, costa quanta`? Und Liftkarte was kostet die?


----------



## poo-cocktail (10. Juni 2010)

Karte kostet 20â¬ 
mitfahrgelegenheiten noch keine ahnung.
Und ich weiss nicht ob wir den "5l Wodka pur mit dem Strohhalm aus der 5l Vittelbottel" aka Sprittkop aka "Schnorro der Shuttelschnorrer" wirklich mitnehmen sollen
nachher springt der wieder drops zu kurz und ihr wisst ja was dann passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Yeti (12. Juni 2010)

also gibts hier ma was neues? Hätte schon mächtig bock.


----------



## Graf Yeti (25. Juni 2010)

mohoin! schon was geplant fürs WE?


----------



## Brasov (29. Juni 2010)

Bin zur Zeit alleine unterwegs um Ausdauer zu trainieren. Bin gestern abend von Bad Kreuznach Winzenheim nach Planig, Bosenheim,Hackenheim, Frei-Laubersheim, Fürfeld durch den Wald nach Altenbamberg, hoch Richtung Burg und vom Parkplatz aus links runter nach Ebernburg, durch die Kurgebiete nach Bad Münster, Bad Kreuznach und wieder hoch nach Winzenheim. Ich war ziemlich stolz auf mich, denn die Hitze macht einen fertig und der Hintern tut so weh.... Habe aber rund 1 kg verloren. Wenn ich fitter bin, melde ich mich mal...


----------



## Graf Yeti (29. Juni 2010)

für die tour musst du nicht so fit sein....ob ich die strecke durchhalte bezweifle ich stark


----------



## Biker 93 (30. Juni 2010)

wenn du aus winzenheim kommst könnten wir auch ma zusammen fahren


----------



## Brasov (2. Juli 2010)

Komme gerne auf das Angebot zurück, aber ich muss erst noch besser werden. Auserdem ist bei meinem Hinterrad das Lager defekt. Ich habe einen kompletten Satz ShimanoXT Schaltung und Felgenbremse erstanden und möchte von 21 auf 27 Gang umrüsten. Sehr wahrscheinlich brauche ich noch eine andere Felge und dann muss ich sehen, wo ich das umbauen lasse, oder wer das machen könnte. Tja und dann gehts ab.....


----------



## smutje74 (2. Juli 2010)

Geh mal zum Fahrrad Rith in Stromberg,
da wird Dir kompetent geholfen.
Hab da auch schon einige Räder umspeichen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Brasov (2. Juli 2010)

Danke smutje74,
bin vorhin nach dem Fußballspiel von Winzenheim noch mal auf den Kuhberg gefahren. Es war Sauheiß ! Am Friehof hängt eine Uhr mit Thermometer, zeigte um 19:00 Uhr 30 Grad+ an. Dann habe ich mich oben auf dem Ho Tchi Min Pfad ins Gebüsch gehaut, ich war restlos bedient. Ich lag voll in den Brennesseln....
Bin auch selbst dran schuld, hätte zu Hause bleiben sollen.....


----------



## Stefan1602 (30. Juli 2010)

Wer hat morgen Zeit und lust? Danach gehts zum krillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graf Yeti (30. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt kein bike, sehen uns abends!


----------



## cornholio_83 (30. Juli 2010)

Dabei! 
Schön Radfahrenund Grillen!
Wann;WO


----------



## 7 Zwerge (30. Juli 2010)

Der rithe Martin & Starke Stefan sind morgen ab 15 Uhr in der Klamm.


----------



## Biker 93 (31. Juli 2010)

wann und wo fahren wir denn heute ???


----------



## cornholio_83 (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahr dann auch mal um drei in die Klamm!


----------



## Biker 93 (31. Juli 2010)

ich weiß halt nicht wo das genau ist und wie ich hinkommen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (31. Juli 2010)

Soll ich dich mitnehmen! Mußt halt es vorderrad ausbauen!


----------



## Biker 93 (31. Juli 2010)

ich kann auch erst noch ma den marcel anrufen ..... der fährt ja bestimmt auch ...... aber kannst mir ma deine handynummer geben....


----------



## cornholio_83 (31. Juli 2010)

Hab ne PN gesendet!


----------



## krassdruff (12. August 2010)

Is de Samschdachmiddach was im BK-Busch los???


----------



## cornholio_83 (12. August 2010)

Buddeln in Stromberg!


----------



## Biker 93 (13. August 2010)

ich denke ich bin in stromberg dabei


----------



## Biker 93 (1. Oktober 2010)

fahren wir am wochenende nach boppart ???


----------



## krassdruff (2. Oktober 2010)

Jupp heidi und jupp heida - moje do wedd Rad gefahr


----------



## Biker 93 (8. Oktober 2010)

fahren wir am wochenende fahrrad ???


----------



## cornholio_83 (8. Oktober 2010)

Biker 93 schrieb:


> fahren wir am wochenende fahrrad ???


Ich dät jo Sunndach midach sahn!
Frühschdens 13uhr!
Hab Samschdach Nachtschicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (10. Oktober 2010)

Ab 14 Uhr grillen auf den Törts.


----------



## Stefan1602 (25. Oktober 2010)

wir waren gesternnoch bis um Halb sieben unterwegs. Meine Fresse, war ich am Arsch heute morgen!


----------



## krassdruff (31. Oktober 2010)

...wie siehtsn aus,
fahre mer heut Rad ???

13.30 Uhr am Brauwerk

2 Pers. sind schon mal anwesend

greez


----------



## Stefan1602 (31. Oktober 2010)

geht klar Freunde!


----------



## Graf Yeti (28. November 2010)

moin moin Jungs. Alles fit in RLP? Bin in letzter Zeit nicht sehr oft oben.

Ich verkauf mein SX Trail2 ab Januar. Also wer Interesse hat oder jemand kennt der son Moped gebrauchen könnte, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden. Werde in der ersten januar Woche auf jedenfall ein paar Tage oben sein.

Cya
Yeti


----------



## 7 Zwerge (10. Dezember 2010)

Wie sieht es denn am Wochenende mit einer Runde aus?


----------



## cornholio_83 (10. Dezember 2010)

Bin dabei morgen ab zwei oder am So.!
Winterreife sin schun druff!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Dezember 2010)

Spass im Schnee, Samstag 18.12.2010


----------



## mbonsai (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

danke fuers Spuren ziehen , Foto ist an gleicher Stelle am 18.12. aber in anderer Richtung aufgenommen. 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 93 (5. Januar 2011)

am samstag fahrrad fahren ???


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. Januar 2011)

Morgen Radfahren?!


----------



## smutje74 (14. Januar 2011)

Ja gerne, muß aber am Morgen erst mal was erledigen.
So gegen Mittag, kann aber noch keine Zeit angeben.
Ruf einfach mal gegen Mittag an.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (14. Januar 2011)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Ja gerne, muß aber am Morgen erst mal was erledigen.
> So gegen Mittag, kann aber noch keine Zeit angeben.
> Ruf einfach mal gegen Mittag an.



Wenn der Dr. House mein Bus wieder raus rückt, könnte man ja auch Shutteln


----------



## cornholio_83 (14. Januar 2011)

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## krassdruff (22. Januar 2011)

...werd moje Rad gefahr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poo-cocktail (22. Januar 2011)

heute 1400 brauhaus


----------



## Stefan1602 (23. Januar 2011)

ähm heute 1400 Brauhaus!!??


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. Januar 2011)

1315!


----------



## krassdruff (23. Januar 2011)

Top!


----------



## cornholio_83 (29. Januar 2011)

Heute Radfahren?


----------



## Stefan1602 (29. Januar 2011)

jaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## krassdruff (18. Februar 2011)

Morgen, also 19.02. Radfahrn?!
13.30 Uhr, Brauwerk bzw. Parkplatz Victoriastift


----------



## cornholio_83 (18. Februar 2011)




----------



## krassdruff (4. März 2011)

Während se unne in de Stadt die Kamelle schmeiße,
wolln sich mei Reife in de Boddem beiße.

Bei dem scheene Wetter bleibts mir beim stehe un Hellau ruufe kalt,
desweje gehts mim Rädsche in de Wald

...und denach e biersche halt

tätäää

Sattelkontakt morgen 5.03. um 13.00 Uhr Parkplatz Brauwerk, bei zu starker Narrenverseuchung weiter oben(Wanderparkplatz Victoriastift)

greez


----------



## krassdruff (11. März 2011)

Mosche 13.00 Uhr ab Brauwerk:
RADFAHREN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (11. März 2011)

krassdruff schrieb:


> Mosche 13.00 Uhr ab Brauwerk:
> RADFAHREN



Oder Saison Opening auf den Törts mit Beer & BBQ


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (11. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu hier im Forum und auch dem Mountain Bike fahren verfallen. Bin zwar noch relativer Anfänger, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob man sich Euch mal anschließen kann...........

Gruß


----------



## 7 Zwerge (12. März 2011)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Oder Saison Opening auf den Törts mit Beer & BBQ



Grillen auf den Törts ist gefixed --> piss gleich!


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. März 2011)

@ghostrider: klar kannst du mal mitkommen.

@all: morgen ein toürchen so gegen 13:30-14:00?


----------



## cornholio_83 (12. März 2011)

14Uhr aufm Parkplatz überm Viktoriastift!


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (13. März 2011)

@poo-cocktail
Das hört sich gut an. Wie fahrt ihr den so? Hardcore oder so das man noch mitkommen kann?


----------



## Sandy UK (17. März 2011)

Beim Berghoch fahren ist alles in Butter, erst bergab werden die Jungs "Hardcore".


----------



## Ghostrider-KH (18. März 2011)

Ich werd mal mein glück probieren. Mehr wie Kollabieren kann ich ja nicht. Diese We kann ich nicht. Hab Unterricht. Nächstes We komm ich mal mit


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. April 2011)

Wie siehts morgen aus 11 uhr oder früher am brauhaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (15. April 2011)

Klingel mal durch wenn Du los fährst!


----------



## krassdruff (16. April 2011)

...uff, also heit is nix mit mir loos,
ich bin jo so mied.

Aber bis heutabend werd ich wieder "Kondition" 
aufgebaut hamm


----------



## krassdruff (23. April 2011)

Morgenmittag Toursche durch de Kreiznacher Wald oder WAS!?


----------



## poo-cocktail (23. April 2011)

heuet mittag 15:00 am victoriastift. (schotterparkplatz neben dem neubaugebiet)


----------



## 7 Zwerge (7. Mai 2011)

Wäre jemand morgen für Schaddeln zu begeistern?


----------



## cornholio_83 (7. Mai 2011)

Mal schauen wies meinem rücken morgen geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krassdruff (16. Juli 2011)

Rekultivierung vom Thema: Heutmittag jemand in de Kreiznacher Gefilde?
Bin gegen halb 3 am Brauwerk

Korrektur: Wanderparkplatz am Victoriastift!!!


----------



## krassdruff (23. Juli 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich wieso es bei euch während Fahrrad einladen geschifft hat:
Die Sonne im Nacken,der Regen im Gesicht, du den Regenbogen erwischt


----------



## krassdruff (6. August 2011)

Hallo,
ist heutmittag jemand im ländle,wollt a bisje radfahrn.
Vielleicht gegen 3!?


----------



## Board-Raider (17. August 2011)

servus bin am Samstag wieder im Lande.

wie Schauts bei euch aus!? würde so um die Mittagszeit starten wollen, bin da aber flexibel!

gruß Matze


----------



## Board-Raider (1. September 2011)

lebt der Thread hier nicht mehr?

wie schauts Samstag aus?


----------



## krassdruff (3. September 2011)

Jou,
is wer von de subbergroup am start heut?


----------



## krassdruff (15. September 2011)

Jemand von der übrigbleibenden posse lust auf "bescheidenes rumrollen" in KH 
Ich setz mal 14 Uhr, am Wanderparkplatz.

Ansonsten: CK falls du nicht mitrollst, bist du zuhause oder so, dann komm ich mal weje dem Adapter vorbei und wir können nochn paar Bildschens vom Urlaub kopieren


----------



## smutje74 (15. September 2011)

Ich bin de dabei, jabeijabei


----------



## Board-Raider (15. September 2011)

bin auch am Start wenns recht is!

Ich roll unten am vom Brauwerk aus zu euch hoch, dann hab ich keinen Schlussanstieg mehr.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (16. September 2011)

In Beerfelden soll es morgen regnen --> ich komme dann auch nach KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (16. September 2011)

jop dann bis morsche 14 Uhr


----------



## 7 Zwerge (3. Februar 2012)

Hat wer Bock am Wochenende hier unten ne Runde zu drehen. Weißer Stein, Königsstuhl?

Ich hätte ja auch mal wieder Lust auf die Destille. Was machtn die Binger Chaos-WG?


----------



## cornholio_83 (3. Februar 2012)

So wär ich dabei!


----------



## 7 Zwerge (3. Februar 2012)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> So wär ich dabei!



Ei was dann, auf den K to the Lauer ist doch Verlass 

Wie sieht es denn aus mit Samstag Abends ne Innenstadt demolieren


----------



## Stefan1602 (3. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt? Chaos WG...? Grade frisch gewischt...Zug fahren ist toll...


----------



## krassdruff (17. Februar 2012)

I had a Dream  :


----------



## smutje74 (17. Februar 2012)

Gekauft! Dabei. ;-)


----------



## 7 Zwerge (17. Februar 2012)

Ey wolllen wir für diejenigen, die eine weitere Anreise haben nicht 13 Uhr sagen? Und vor allem wollen wir uns nicht oben auf dem Cow Mountain treffen? Sonst muss ich ja durch die Narren Hauptzentrale durch. der Churchy hat ja jetzt auch einen Biketransporter --> die faule Sau kann ja dann auch motorisiert hoch  (nicht, dass das Ihm schaden würde).


Ole ole, drei belgische Bier mit 7% knallen einfach genial auf nüchternen Magen 

Ach und wenn der Dr House eh schon dabei ist, kann sein, dass wir Deine Dusche mal in Anspruch nehmen. Darfs aber nur bei mir zuschauen 

Ich klingel dann morgen früh noch mal schnell durch.


----------



## smutje74 (17. Februar 2012)

Es soll ja angeblich ne Strasse überhalb der Diakonie vorbei gehen, weit ab vom Trubel. Mal sehen ob ich nicht gleich den ersten Berg in Angriff nehme. Dann muß ich wenigstens nicht am Ende nochmal hochstrampeln.
Wenn Ihr lieb seit, fahr ich euch dann mit dem Hugo hoch. 
Duschen, sollte klar gehen.
Vielleicht ist morgen auch noch was von meinen Nikumans übrig.
Für die ungebildeten, das sind mit Hackfleisch gefüllte Hefeklöse.
Sieht man in jedem billigen Karatefilm. 
War in Japan meine Leibspeise.....hhhmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krassdruff (18. Februar 2012)

Alleh hopp, sach ich do nur! Also auf 12.30 Uhr darf sich jeder verspäten  
...wenn man über Hackenheim kommt, am Great Khan vorbei, dann links,
 nun kann man sich ohne Höhenmeterverlust bis zum Parkplatz hangeln.


----------



## cornholio_83 (25. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts heut mittag aus?


----------



## Stefan1602 (25. Februar 2012)

14:30 viktoriastift! 
Max kommt auch...


----------



## cornholio_83 (16. September 2016)

Mal wieder reaktivieren


----------



## ChrisK (16. September 2016)

Gute Idee


----------



## summitrider (22. September 2016)

Ich würde am kommenden Samstag auch gerne mal mitfahren. Hat jemand lust der eine Tour im Kopf hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

